
We tried Slack - vjeux
http://blog.freecodecamp.com/2015/06/so-yeah-we-tried-slack-and-we-deeply-regretted-it.html?m=1
======
damm
Posted awhile back; still valid.

As far as why people use it; people need to communicate and sometimes they are
close or far away. Hipchat, Slack ... there's other competition and they want
your conversation because they likely re-sell the big data off your
conversation.

------
dudul
Never understood the crazy trend around Slack. We use it at work and I don't
really see what it's giving us over other IM platforms. Maybe I'm not enough
of a power user to really appreciate it's greatness.

